# Boots to go with a Never Summer SL? No idea what to look for in a good boot..



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got no idea what to look for in a good boot, or what different types there are and what they are best for. 

Any suggestions or pointers? I mainly plan to just cruise and work my way up to some jumps, but I don't plan to do rails or boxes. Im a beginner btw.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

The one that fits you the best, nothing else matters at this point in your progression.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea all you are looking for is fit. The SL is enough of a jack-of-all type board that there are certainly people riding it with all ranges of bootflex from soft to stiff.

My favorite brand that fits my flat wide feet is 32. Nikes tend to run narrow. Burton and K2 are probably the other 2 top loved brands around here.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

So I don't have to spend $200+ if I can find a boot that is comfy? Even if its some lower-level brand?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> So I don't have to spend $200+ if I can find a boot that is comfy? Even if its some lower-level brand?


That would be correct.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

So Im getting the feeling that for me it would be ok to just wander into a Big 5 or Sports Authority and just buy the cheapest one that fits me well...?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't go to big 5!! Do you have any local small shops around you?


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Its not about going cheap or expensive, get what fits you best. It could be that will be a $250 boot or maybe a $100 boot.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

The only shops I know of around me big ones like Big 5 or Sports Authority. I live near a socal beach so I doubt there is any specialty winter sport shops.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Find yourself a Sports Chalet at least. Better than any other box store. REI too.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Check out Celsius boots. They look sick and im picking up a pair this year, not many people ride them though.


----------



## MarsGrafx (Sep 15, 2012)

*Vans Encore Boa*

i have had 2 pairs of Vans Encore Boas for the last 4 years.. love them.. and i ride a 158 NS SL .. what ever ya do i say at least get BOA lace system


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

My favorite boot is Salomon Dialogue they are so comfortable and beginner friendly that I would spent the entire day in them, unless I have drive some where. ultimately, get what fit and try on the boot with the socks that you would actually wear when you go boarding. Also, be mindful that one of your foot will be bigger than the others...lastly, be sure you walk around as your feet will swell as you move to ensure that your toes are not jammed up against the cap of the boot (had to find out the hard way with the very first pair boot brought six years ago, thankfully Sport Authority allowed me to return them).


----------

